
Pragmatic Bookshelf announces new Pragmatic Guide series - tswicegood
http://media.pragprog.com/newsletters/2010-08-25.html?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=%5BBookshelf%5D+Pragmatic+Guide+series%3A+Pragmatic+Guide+to+Git&utm_campaign=%5BBookshelf%5D+Pragmatic+Guide+series%3A+Pragmatic+Guide+to+Git&utm_term=View%2Bit%2Bin%2Byour%2Bbrowser_
======
milesf
Great to see the prags are continuing to push things forward with another new
series.

Really wish they'd bring the podcast back, though.

------
johnswamps
How is this different from their existing book on git? What's the difference
between "Pragmatic Guide to Git" and "Pragmatic Version Control Using Git"?
I'm assuming the latter is aimed more towards people without version control
experience?

~~~
tswicegood
Correct. My first book is part of the Pragmatic Starter Kit which is aimed at
people who are just starting out. There's a lot of good material in it for
people who have used VCS but don't understand them well, but it starts off
explaining what a repository is, what a commit is, and so on.

This book is much more concise and assumes the reader has a basic
understanding of version control systems and is looking to get up-to-speed on
Git.

~~~
TrevorBramble
There is no reason for someone who has read your first book to buy the Guide,
correct? This is a reduced and reformatted field guide that contains no
information that isn't in the larger Git book?

(I'm almost finished reading your first book and as someone who is very
capable with Subversion it has helped me tremendously with grokking Git.
Thanks!)

~~~
tswicegood
Well, I might be biased, but I think there's a place for both books on a
bookshelf. :-)

The first book is aimed at getting your started down Git with little or no
previous knowledge, the second book serves the same purpose assuming you have
a basic grasp of VCS, but it serves a dual role as a reference.

Check out some of the excerpts that are available on the book's site to get an
idea for what it looks like. The idea is that it gives you a quick reference
when you're trying to remember how to do a particular task.

------
ihodes
Just want to say; I just bought the Git Guide PDF, and its already proved
useful as a quick reference. There's definitely room in my Programming PDF
folder for guides like this.

~~~
tswicegood
Glad you're already enjoying it. Thanks for the purchase. :-)

